# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  * (( قصة سورة الملك )) *

## BanoOot3

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شخباركم بنات عساكم بخير ... 

يبت لكم بين ايديكم فضل سورة الملك و قصتها و انشالله تستفيدوا و تفيدوا غيركم ....

عن أنس بن مالك قال قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
إن رجلاً ممن كان قبلكم مات وليس معه شئ من كتاب الله إلا تبارك فلما وضع في حفرته أتاه الملك فثارت السورة في وجهه فقال لها إنك من كتاب الله وأنا أكره مساءتك وإني لا أملك لك ولا له ولا لنفسي ضراً ولا نفعاً فإن أردت هذا به فانطلقي إلى الرب تبارك وتعالى فاشفعي له فتنطلق إلى الرب فتقول يا رب إن فلاناً عمد إلىّ من بين كتابك فتعلمني وتلاني أفتحرقه أنت بالنار وتعذبه وأنا في جوفه ؟ فإن كانت فاعلاً ذاك به فامحني من كتابك ، فيقول ألا أراك غضبت ؟ فتقول وحق لي ان اُغضب فيقول اذهبي فقد وهبته لك وشفعتك فيه .قال .فتجئ فتزجر الملك فيخرج خاسف البال لم يحل منه بشئ .قال .فتجئ فتضع فاها على فيه فتقول مرحبا بهذا الفم فربما تلاني ومرحباً بهذا الصدر فربما وعاني ومرحباً بهاتين القدمين فربما قامتا بي وتؤنسه في قبره مخافة لوحشة عليه . 


إنها سورة الملك - التي قال عنها رسولنا الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه :
(إن سورة في القرأن ثلاثين آية شفعت لصاحبها حتى غفر الله له ) تبارك الذي بيده الملك . 

وكذلك قال عنها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(سورة في القرآن خاصمت عن صاحبها حتى أدخلته الجنة) تبارك الذي بيده الملك .

ومن فضلها .
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(لو وددت أنها في قلب كل إنسان من أمتي ) تبارك الذي بيد الملك .

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضاً :
(هي المانعة هي المنجية تنجيه من عذاب القبر)

* ( أتمنى انكم استفدتوا ) * ....
.... تحياتي BanoOot3 ......

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## ساره خالد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده .......سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## SEW IT

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير بس ياريت لو كتبتي الرواة ..

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله فيج اختِ

----------


## PEACH

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## ام حناني

مشكوره

----------


## قمر الزمن

لاأله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

يزااج الله خير

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

غاليتي بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك من الاجر والثواب

----------


## منايا رضا ربى

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى

----------


## موزة الغفلي

جزاك الله الف خير
وجعلنا من حفظت كتابه يارب

----------


## بلا موونه

سبحااااااااااااااااان الله

----------


## korean_cutie

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## قمر الزمن

جزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## TaRgEt

من اروع ما قرات اليوم جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أم حمــد3

سبحان الله

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نجوودي

أول مرة أعرف هالقصة ..

----------


## نجوودي

يزاج الله خير و كثر الله من أمثالج

----------


## عصفورة بيضة

اول مره اسمع هذي الأحاديث 
اللهم اجعلنا من حفظت قرانك الكريم 
بارك الله فيك اختي

----------


## أمي الحبيبه

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على المعلومه

----------


## خط دبي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام عنوده

الله موضوع جميل حبيته

----------


## يا كثر

ونا بعد أول مرة اعرف هالقصة جعله الله فميزان حسناتج إن شاءالله

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير وجعلها الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكي واسئل من رب العالمين ان يسهل على جميع المسلمين وان يرزقنا ويرزقه حفظ القرءان الكريم امين

----------


## تولنا يارب.

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير وجعلها الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكي

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير يا اختي

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير يا اختي

----------


## فديت دبي

اول مره اسمع بهالقصة اختي 

لو سمحتي ابغي مصدر القصة ؟!!!!!

يمكن تكون قصة مكذوبة او رواية ضعيفة

----------


## حلو مالح

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## شمه الشطوره

موضوع قيم شكرا اختي

----------


## اليامي مريامي

سبحان الله وبحمده .......سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## Jawharah

يزاج الله خيرا أختي

----------


## azaf2000

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## إستغفروا ربكم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام محمدميمو

في ميزان حسناتك عزيزتي

----------


## مريم الفهد

ماشاء الله جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## السنقباســـية

تسلمين اختي الحبيبة ... الله يجيرنا من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .... 

اللهم أدخلني الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابق عذاب  :Smile:

----------


## Mall.08

هذا في فضل سورة الملك وما يلحق قارئها

بارك الله فيج اختي 
ويزاج الله كل خير

----------


## السنقباســـية

ماشاء الله ... ربي خفف علينا كثير ..

----------


## ام_ناصر

أنا والحمد الله دائماً أقراها كل يوم حتى حافضتنها ولله الحمد

----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

أنا الحمدللع حفظت هذه السورة لما قريت عن فضلها العظيم
وانها منجية من عذاب القبر 

وأحرص على قراءتها كل ليلة 

يا ريت يا بنات تبتدون تحفظونها ...فضلها عظيم 



حملة "موضوع يستحق الرفع"
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1195507

----------

